# FCP 926 vs TRP 1000



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Flynts bike and tankrunner(on HL) AKA bwillystyle(on KR).. rolling start from around 10 mph!! brian on his and me on flynts








flynts bike is a beast on the bottom end but the 1000 pulls about bike to bike and a half at about 500' and stays pretty much at that distance

him spraying me on motor


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats haulin!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

on the nitrous pass he said he hit 93mph before lettin off it. fynt has his speedo off so i was just along for the ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: man the sound when they come by gives me a chub.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL yeah them guys at Tupelo Power Sports ain't playing around.

Man it crazy to see the transformation Brian's Brute has made. Not to long ago he had a set of 29.5's,team green plastics and a snorkel on that bike. If i remember correctly theres a pic of it in the MIMB snorkel pic thread.

Now he's got it hauling the mail!! I've seen a few guys on the other forums talking a little smack to him about this build. Looks like he is backing it up with a monster !!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah him and ray are both catching hell because that motor hasn't been in the low 4's yet on motor but he hasn't gotten the clutching right at all. He should have some good times after this Saturday as his clutching is pretty close now. Flynt isn't taking this lightly tho he has something in the works that should be wicked


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad them guys got the $$$ 

I'm doing good to just pay for mine:bigok:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Those things are sick


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Glad them guys got the $$$
> 
> I'm doing good to just pay for mine:bigok:


 LMAO i hear that brotha makes 2 of us. Helps when you can do the labor yourself too...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah its not nearly as expensive when you do the work yourself. I'm still wanting to put big carbs and port my heads on mine to see how Low in the 4's I can get with my true trail/mud bike


----------

